# borbet bs 15x8 et20 on golf mk3 HELP



## alluk (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys, so I'm kinda noob to this and I need some advice.
I have a good offer from a friend to buy Borbet BS 15"x8 et20 dia 57.1 and the question is will they fit a stock golf mk3 without coilovers and without pulling or rolling the fenders and stuff like that. The engine is 75hp if it matters.

And another question is the same but with coilovers. Will I be able to put them with coilovers and lower my car.
I'm just not sure about the et20.

Thank you!


----------



## ZinkVW (Mar 8, 2012)

They will work fine... I have the same specs on my wheels and they sit just about perfect. you may or may not need a small (2-5mm) spacer to clear the brake calipers. with coilovers, you shouldn't have a problem lowering your car, usually its harder to go lower without smaller and/or wider wheels with a smaller tire... as far as fender work, it depends on how low or wide you want to go to determine how much fender work will be needed. some people don't do anything to their fenders and I have seen people who have cut, flared, and arched their fenders... so its all preference


----------

